# Oreo Squares



## DarrenSwerid (Feb 12, 2012)

*Base:*

2 Eggs (beaten)
2 tsp. Vanilla
1 C. Margerine
1 C. Brown Sugar
3/4 C. Crushed pecans or almonds
1 Box oreo crumbs ( or 1 C. graham wafer crumbs + 3 C. oreo crumbs)

Melt margerine then add sugar. Bring to a boil. Gradually add beaten eggs. Add remaining ingredients. Press into a greased 9"x13" pan and then chill.

Tip: I use a wet spoon to press the mixture into the pan. The mixture can get quite sticky.

*Topping:* 

1/3 C. Margerine
1 tsp. Vanilla
1 egg
2 C. Icing Sugar

Whip together and spread on base.

~~~~~~~~~~
Sorry, no pics. Will post pics the next time I get the chance to make these.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 12, 2012)

what is that 5000 calories a piece?lol


----------



## DarrenSwerid (Feb 12, 2012)

Only live once!  Very addictive treat.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 12, 2012)

three times for me! haha!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 12, 2012)

Glad your still here Son!


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 12, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Glad your still here Son!


thanks, brother. me too.
I just want to know does this entitle me to three pieces?


----------



## DarrenSwerid (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes, yes it does


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 14, 2012)

Now take 2 of these, tempura batter them and deep fry them. Now use these two pieces as the bread for your ice cream sandwich. Don't forget the fresh whipped cream and berry coulis for dipping!!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 14, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Now take 2 of these, tempura batter them and deep fry them. Now use these two pieces as the bread for your ice cream sandwich. Don't forget the fresh whipped cream and berry coulis for dipping!!



This.


----------



## Tristan (Feb 14, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Now take 2 of these, tempura batter them and deep fry them. Now use these two pieces as the bread for your ice cream sandwich. Don't forget the fresh whipped cream and berry coulis for dipping!!



This sounds like something they should feed adam on Man vs Food. My arteries are hardening up just reading about it...


----------

